# Coupe vs Hatch - looks



## l88m22vette (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, so I'm in the market for a 240, and cannot decide between the coupe and hatch...I'm leaning toward the hatch, because I think it is more flexible for looks with spoilers, etc...any opinions? I really like the Sil80 look, but Silvia look good too...anyway, any help is appreciated...thanks!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Why not have a sil-80 then??


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the original S13 and the 240SX Hatch and of course the 240SX coupe. But when you combine the S13 front with a hatch as Opium here has demonstrated I honestly think it looks like shit. I believe that if you want the original then get a coupe and go S13 conversion, or get the hatch and do the s15 conversion. But don't get a hatch and do s13 cuase I think that looks like sheeiitt. Eeewww.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you mean silvia conversion, they are all s13's, and wat is the original s13? as opposed to a coupe or hatch you mention. 

sil80s rock


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

the hatch with the s-15 bad ass but the hatch in general is the sh*t the coupe is alright at best.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

Well from my understanding the hatch is originally a 180SX. The S13 is the coupe. Is this right or wrong? OR halfway. lol.

None the less i say ...
Coupe - Do the original S13 conversion (its the sileighty right?)
Hatch - Do the s15 conversion


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

silvia is the coupe


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

S13 is the chassis code and since they both have the same "S" Chassis then the s13 is both. The Silvia will be the S13 coupe and the 180sx will be the RS13 hatch.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

Ahhh i see. Thanks for clearing that up for me ;D


----------

